# The Levis Thread



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 16, 2010)

I've looked and looked but could not find! I want to see everyones Levis (any Levis) housing and the Levis themselves. I am looking for ideas and some 'visual ammo'.

Cheers Zac


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 16, 2010)

Would be intresting =)


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 16, 2010)

These are ours - adult (top left) the rest are baby photos :lol:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 16, 2010)

*levis*

Pilbarensis


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 16, 2010)

shellfish love ya babys on second pic, hope they turn out with some nice colours..

cheers


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 16, 2010)

freeloader 4ths one looks nice


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry made a mistake there. I threw a levis levis ( 4th pic Rocket's Line) in the with the pilbarensis.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 16, 2010)

They are BEAUTIFUL ! Keep them coming !


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Dam i need some of these next year


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 16, 2010)

Thats my plan Jannico  haha


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yer after i saw a set up and how easy it was, I read about them in KnB Aust Lizards (Mike Swans) I'm defiantly getting some. I saw some at Everything Reptile a few months ago, they were feeding machines!


----------



## sandswimmer (Jul 16, 2010)

*
*

Couple of pilbs


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 17, 2010)

Stunners mate!


----------



## Chadleystar (Jul 17, 2010)

I would really like to see some nice set ups too for these geckos just to get some idea flying around.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 17, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Sorry made a mistake there. I threw a levis levis ( 4th pic Rocket's Line) in the with the pilbarensis.


 
Is it male or female?


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 17, 2010)

sandswimmer, nice


----------



## kupper (Jul 17, 2010)

Sandswimmer who bred your female mate ?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 17, 2010)

It's male Rocket and a keeper.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 17, 2010)

Keep it coming  Would love to see the setups no matter how simple or extravagant !


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone ?


----------



## Sarah (Jul 18, 2010)

one of my male levis i got from Freeloader this week, this is one of my very basic levis setup


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 18, 2010)

one of the males that were in the recent lot for sale. I am happy that you are happy Sarah.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 18, 2010)

Ripper ! Keep them coming


----------



## Sarah (Jul 18, 2010)

he is awesome thanks again Scott just need to save up and get some females as it looks like my 3rd levis is also a male .


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 18, 2010)

Any more pics ??


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 18, 2010)

sarah his looking good =)


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 18, 2010)

nice pics kenshin


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

cheers i got heaps more but cant load anything up at the moment as my computer is pooch screwed, stuck with the inlaws laptop at the moment


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 18, 2010)

coolies cant wait to see them =)


----------



## Sarah (Jul 18, 2010)

the first one is a superb shot Kenshin !


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

Sarah said:


> the first one is a superb shot Kenshin !


 
cheers i got afew more that i think are alittle better then that ill post them when i can get them onto my photobucket account


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice pair Kenshin. Like to see their off spring.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Nice pair Kenshin. Like to see their off spring.


 
i no longer own any levis unfortunatly the offspring produced by my group (2f2m) turned out much the same, i may look at getting back into gecko in a little while (focusing on snakes at the moment) but if i were to get them id want good pilbarensis like the ones i had


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

i argued with the laptop for awhile and managed afew more


----------



## 1issie (Jul 18, 2010)

cuties!!!!!,for some reason most levis i see look grupmy,or is it just me???


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

1issie said:


> cuties!!!!!,for some reason most levis i see look grupmy,or is it just me???


 
i always thought they looked like they were smileing there mouth is slightly upturned


----------



## 1issie (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah Kenshin they do look like they are smiling , i forgot to menion about their eye lids how they are half
down thats why i thought they were angry.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice pics Kenshin ! haha I hope there is a few more pics up your sleeve, the pic flow has seemed to have died down


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Nice pics Kenshin ! haha I hope there is a few more pics up your sleeve, the pic flow has seemed to have died down


 
ill scratch around and see if i can find any more levis pics on my harddrive


----------



## kupper (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## kupper (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## shellfisch (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice colours there kupper!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Kupper ! They are AWESOME!


----------



## kupper (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 18, 2010)

Woah! How is the inside of the tub setup ??


----------



## kupper (Jul 18, 2010)

might want to ask the geckos that


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 18, 2010)

Haha, I wish I could, I would love to see your geckos in person.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 18, 2010)

By the way Kupper, in the 1st set of pics 4th one what is that an occie ?


----------



## kupper (Jul 18, 2010)

no its a male pilbarensis


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 18, 2010)

Thats awesome !


----------



## kupper (Jul 18, 2010)

i will have sexed pairs from that male and a high yellow female available shortly there going to be crackers


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't wait to see them !


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 19, 2010)

Bump !


----------



## JoceyFisch (Jul 19, 2010)

This is one of my babies.. bred by Trouser_Snake6/ShellFisch


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 19, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> View attachment 155404
> View attachment 155403
> View attachment 155402
> View attachment 155401
> ...


 
they are some clean photo's! very nice


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 19, 2010)

yes very good jocky the last photo is slightly out of phocus though still a good job 
nice gecko as well


----------



## Chadleystar (Jul 19, 2010)

How often do levis's shed? just out of curiousity..


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 19, 2010)

Those are some beautiful photos and Levis! I'm so glad I started this thread


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 19, 2010)

*Female Pilbarensis*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry above pic is Female pilb.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 19, 2010)

Great Pics everyone,.. gotta love Levis 

Kupper,. As ive said before I love that female Levis of yours 


Heres a few of my Levis & Pilbs

Levis










Hypo / Yellow Pilbs











Keep the Pics coming,.


*If anyone has any Nicely coloured, reduced or nicely Patterned etc Levis Or Pilbarensis For sale ,.. please let me know! Or if any come up in the future please contact me  *
*I am always looking for New additions to my Gecko family & little Projects *

Cheers Kelly


----------



## JoceyFisch (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow Kelly.. i've never seen the yellow ones before. Love them!

I need to get a few new pics of mine.. they've grown so much 

Might have to get some more soon


----------



## 5potted (Jul 20, 2010)

Thought I'd take some pics while I was weighing my levis. The first photo is when I bought them at approx 1 month old, the second is the difference now 6 months on (the girl is an absolute guts as you can tell by the photo). The last 3 is shots outside and inside (both without flash, gender named in the photo). Enjoy


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome pics, especially the one shedding and those little yellow beasts.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 20, 2010)

you all make me want some


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 20, 2010)

Those are stunners all of you! I can't wait until I own my own  Keep those awesome pics coming and maybe some more setup shots as well


----------



## Knobbies (Jul 21, 2010)

Here are a few of my levis =]


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 21, 2010)

Here are two of Shermans pilbs that i got recently. Both look like females at the moment Mitch. They are growing quick.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 21, 2010)

very nice i almost cant look as its so tempting to get more.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have posted these pics before but may as well add to this thread!

My boy 






One of the babies





Before mating





Female






*I have a few babies for sale if anyone is interested!*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Nice Jay. How did the hatchie turn out?


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Jay,.. LOVE your male! He's a stunner,. 
he looks somewhat similar to one of my Males.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Freeloader - The babies turn out like Kuppers Levis pics.... They are siblings!

Gecko  do you have any females similar colour to him???


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 23, 2010)

unfortunately no I dont,. I would love some nice females to partner him, but cant seem to find any! of course all the nice ones I hold back seem to end up being males


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 23, 2010)

Is it normal in Levis levis for males to be the prettier ones? Lets face it....... this is the case in most other animals (and humans) lol


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump  I might be getting one this weekend :O


----------



## Chadleystar (Jul 24, 2010)

My Aspers and Pilbs


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Jay,. yes I believe Male Levis are usually the 'prettier' ones,. 
I seem to have no problem finding top quality males, but struggling to find an equally nice female.,... if anyone is willing to help me out,. please let me know


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 1, 2010)

very cute little gekos everyone got to get some eventually


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm going to bump this up ! Its been dormant for too long  I'm getting two tomorrow so I will being putting up some pics  I'd also love to see others enclosures for ideas..

Red desert sand, water dish, hide on hot end, heat pad 1/3 of enclosure.. And I was thinking 10cm mound or even throughout hmmm


----------



## Smithers (Jan 5, 2011)

Andre n Stephie

View attachment 180232
View attachment 180233
View attachment 180234


----------



## Knobbies (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome levis there Smithers and everyone else whose posted pics. Keep them coming


----------



## Smithers (Jan 5, 2011)

sherman said:


> Awesome levis there Smithers and everyone else whose posted pics. Keep them coming



Thanks Mitch,...Kelly's lines...If anyone's interested in some of these great Levis she has some up for sale as of today,..get in quick is my tip. For those who don't know Kelly look for username Gecko  in the for sale section


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Smithers any pics of the enclosures? I need some ideas


----------



## Cabb11age (Jan 5, 2011)

u have some crackers kupper>some of my levis, male hfp. female hfp


----------



## kupper (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Cabb11age


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone got pictures of their set ups ?


----------



## Hayley_76 (Jan 5, 2011)

This is Buddy and he is about 3 months old now.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey MM Did you get yours yet??


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah! LOL They are little beauties ! But both my cameras are not charged...  I'll try my best to get the pics tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Smithers (Jan 7, 2011)

All good


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 8, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous. I will be getting some as soon as my racks arrive


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are my new babies


----------



## Smithers (Jan 8, 2011)

Well done on your new additions MM


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheers mate! I'd love to see how both of these turn out ! They are both so different one is dark and one is dark It should make for an interesting combo


----------

